# hip quiver



## dagnarble (Feb 2, 2017)

Does anyone know a company or person who makes all leather bow quivers? I want a field style quiver but in a good grade of leather. Can't find one on net except Leatherworks, and would like options.


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 8, 2013)

I have an old school Kolpin leather field quiver that I Dont use. I have yet to get a picture on this site. Pm me and I can text or email you some pics 
Thumbs


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Neet makes an all leather quiver that is a good grade leather.


----------



## dagnarble (Feb 2, 2017)

Hey rdneckhillbilly: I looked at Neets website but they don't have quite what I want. Thanks for the tip


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

dagnarble said:


> Hey rdneckhillbilly: I looked at Neets website but they don't have quite what I want. Thanks for the tip


What about these...
https://www.etsy.com/ca/search?q=leather+quiver
Mostly looks like back quivers but have a few hip ones...way outta my price range though. lol
Black Widow also sells a couple...
https://blackwidowbows.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=114_117


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Did you check Lancasters. Angel has leather ones. Also check Tandy leather they have patterns and they might make you one or know someone.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Art Vincent makes the best, period.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Angel....but I think they take a few months to make


----------



## Trevor6 (Feb 25, 2013)

I did not think Angels were leather... The only problem with leather I would think is if it is getting wet I get caught in the rain to many times when shooting out doors.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Trevor6 said:


> I did not think Angels were leather... The only problem with leather I would think is if it is getting wet I get caught in the rain to many times when shooting out doors.



Angels are high grade leather and sealed so water isn't an issue


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

Search for HCH Custom Quivers on Facebook, they are made by Rob Groom. Great quivers.


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

If you post a pic of what you have in mind there may be something like what you are looking for in Ontario.


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

Waynes Leatherworks on Vancouver Island.

Great guy who does fantastic work, I got a field quiver/belt/bottle holder and pouch rig from him as well as a side/sling type quiver and 100% recommend him.

Buddy of mine has him making all sorts of cool stuff too


----------

